# Filtro paso alto, condensador de 50 voltios, para 250 watios rms



## Axel31 (Jun 16, 2022)

Hola:
Tengo que hacer un corte a 80 Hz a un woofer de 4 Ohmios, y el condensador, de 500 microfaradios, es de 50 voltios. La frecuencia no es el problema, sino el voltaje para esa potencia. 
La duda es, si pongo cuatro condensadores de 500 microfaradios, dos en paralelo, y estos a su vez en serie con otros dos en paralelo, sigo teniendo 500 microfaradios, pero... ¿es el resultado equivalente de 100 voltios?.
Agradecería ayuda, muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Hola:
> Tengo que hacer un corte a 80 Hz a un woofer de 4 Ohmios, y el condensador, de 500 microfaradios, es de 50 voltios. La frecuencia no es el problema, sino el voltaje para esa potencia.
> La duda es, si pongo cuatro condensadores de 500 microfaradios, dos en paralelo, y estos a su vez en serie con otros dos en paralelo, sigo teniendo 500 microfaradios, pero... ¿es el resultado equivalente de 100 voltios?.
> Agradecería ayuda, muchas gracias.
> Saludos.


El amplificador que excita ese woofer, ¿ También excita otros parlantes ?


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 16, 2022)

Si, unos tweeter de 4 Ohmios, con un condensador de 3,3 microfaradios. El caso es, que el corte lo hace bien. El woofer suena bien, ya no tiene esa sobreexcursión, ni distorsiona a alto volumen pero, aunque la frecuencia sea diferente a la calculada, debido al tweeter, ya digo que parece que está bien... Decir que tengo un subwoofer, que abarca de 100 hz para abajo, o sea, abarca esa frecuencia (80 Hz) y, quizás por eso, no se note mucho si el woofer no tiene el corte justo a 80 Hz. No he notado falta de calidad, probando con y sin ese condensador.
Ahora, la cosa está en que el condensador es de 50 voltios. ¿Se podría elevar a 100 voltios, haciendo lo que comento? y 50 voltios, ¿es poco voltaje para 250 watios rms?


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Resumiendo: Si pongo en serie dos condensadores iguales y de 50 voltios cada uno, ¿será de 100 voltios el resultante?.


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Resumiendo: Si pongo en serie dos condensadores iguales y de 50 voltios cada uno, ¿será de 100 voltios el resultante?.


El resultante será de 100 pero como los condensadores seguramente no van a ser iguales, puede que uno tenga 60 y el otro 40. Yo pondría en paralelo con cada condensador una resistencia para igualar la tensión, prueba entre 10000 y 33000 ohmios, si puedes subir más, mejor.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

No es necesario que haya un 50% del voltaje total en cada condensador, el punto central no se va a usar, sólo los extremos. Lo que me interesa es que no se deteriore, cuando le ponga alto volumen al altavoz. He leído que 50 voltios es poco para 250 watios rms, por eso quiero poner dos en serie de 50 voltios. Si pongo esas resistencias, variaré la frecuencia de corte del filtro, ¿no?.


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> No es necesario que haya un 50% del voltaje total en cada condensador, el punto central no se va a usar, sólo los extremos. Lo que me interesa es que no se deteriore, cuando le ponga alto volumen al altavoz. He leído que 50 voltios es poco para 250 watios rms, por eso quiero poner dos en serie de 50 voltios. Si pongo esas resistencias, variaré la frecuencia de corte del filtro, ¿no?.


Pues coloca uno de 64v y arreglado, ocupará prácticamente el mismo espacio.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Es que no lo tengo, solo son de 50v. Los compré por aliexpress, no los he encontrado de audio de 500 microfaradios en ninguna parte


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 17, 2022)

No vas a tener problema poniendolos en serie como propones , mi duda es como vas a hacer un corte de pasabajos con un capacitor.... hay una bobina tambien? 
Por otra parte un corte tan bajo requiere una bobina muy grande .


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hola Antonio:
No, es un pasa altos, para que no le lleguen al woofer frecuencias inferiores a aproximadamente 80 Hz. La idea es que ese woofer trabaje desde 80 Hz (es un filtro de 6 dB octava, le llegan frecuencias inferiores, pero más atenuadas, se supone). El caso es que ya lo he probado con un condensador de 500 microfaradios y ha dejado de sobreexcursionar y de distorsionar a alto volumen. Como tengo un subwoofer con filtro cortado a 100 Hz, este suple las frecuencias que deja de emitir el woofer, y no se nota cuando pones el condensador.
La cosa era que con 250 watios rms, 50 voltios me parecía poco voltaje, y podía acabar deteriorándose el condensador.
La idea es poner dos condensadores en paralelo de 500 microfaradios, en serie con otros dos condensadores en paralelo, también de 500 microfaradios.
Así tenemos un resultante de 500 microfaradios, pero que se reparte el voltaje en dos grupos.
¿Qué te parece, funcionará?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2022)

Lo que deseas lograr conviene ajustarlo en la etapa de entrada al amplificador con un filtro específico, posiblemente con un operacional.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Hola Fogonazo:
Te refieres a un filtro activo, ¿verdad?. Lo cierto es que he probado con uno, y el resultado de ponerlo con el corte a 80 Hz es obviamente mejor que con el condensador.
Pero el condensador hace su trabajo, como ya digo anteriormente. El woofer ya no sobreexcursiona ni distorsiona a alto volumen. El problema es el voltaje del condensador, que es de 50v. Necesitaba saber si podía elevar ese voltaje, añadiendo un segundo condensador en serie (en este caso, serían dos grupos de dos condensadores de 500 microfaradios en paralelo, puestos en serie). Así me ahorro el filtro activo.
¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo:
> Te refieres a un filtro activo, ¿verdad?. Lo cierto es que he probado con uno, y el resultado de ponerlo con el corte a 80 Hz es obviamente mejor que con el condensador.
> Pero el condensador hace su trabajo, como ya digo anteriormente. El woofer ya no sobreexcursiona ni distorsiona a alto volumen. El problema es el voltaje del condensador, que es de 50v. Necesitaba saber si podía elevar ese voltaje, añadiendo un segundo condensador en serie (en este caso, serían dos grupos de dos condensadores de 500 microfaradios en paralelo, puestos en serie). Así me ahorro el filtro activo.
> ¿Cómo lo ves?


Cuando pones 2 capacitores polarizados en serie su aislación eléctrica aumenta pero su comportamiento no es para nada perfecto. A menudo es necesario aparearlos un poco con resistencia, pero lo mas dramático es que en serie su capacidad se reduce a casi la mitad , por ende ya no filtra a la frecuencia que tu quieres sino bastante mas arriba. Hay formulas para calcular eso, busca las y encara la tarea de calcularlas.
Abajo un filtro a 6 decibeles de corte. Para 12 decibeles por octava hay que mejorarlo.
Para no errar, hay que medir la tension de fuente del amplificador.
Si la fuente es de 100 voltios unipolar, es mejor que el capacitor de filtro no baje de ese voltaje. 
Si la fuente es de +/- 50 voltios , los capacitores del divisor  de frecuencias DEBEN ser NO POLARIZADOS o se rompen a largo plazo o te queman el equipo.
¿ Creyeron que era fácil ?....pues no. Hay que trabajar y gastar...no hay magia. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2022)

He visto parlantes de audiocar , no se si woofers o subwoofers que tenían bruta bobina alrededor del imán conectada en serie , y eso de fábrica , la bobina era de cable de aluminio o obviamente muy grueso.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Los condensadores son no polarizados, 500 microfaradios, 50 voltios.
El cálculo lo hice con la fórmula 1000000/ 2 x pi x impedancia altavoz x C en microfaradios
Le calculé para 80 Hz, no tenían que ser clavados, y me salió, redondeando, 500 microfaradios.
Como ya digo, dos condensadores de 500 microfaradios en paralelo, eso en serie, con otros
dos condensadores de 500 microfaradios en paralelo, me da 500 microfaradios la resultante.
O sea, unos 80 Hz de frecuencia de corte a 6 dB por octava. Eso está ya calculado.
Lo importante era si la resultante era equivalente a un condensador de 100 voltios.
La tensión de fuente es imposible medirla, son amplificadores car audio nuevos, y no puedo
abrirlos para medir... pero te aseguro al 100% que la fuente es simétrica.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Los condensadores son no polarizados, 500 microfaradios, 50 voltios.
> El cálculo lo hice con la fórmula 1000000/ 2 x pi x impedancia altavoz x C en microfaradios
> Le calculé para 80 Hz, no tenían que ser clavados, y me salió, redondeando, 500 microfaradios.
> Como ya digo, dos condensadores de 500 microfaradios en paralelo, eso en serie, con otros
> ...


Si aproximadamente, lo que si le va a faltar es el apareamiento resistivo que ahora te hago un diagrama aqui abajo. 👇


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Gracias, de todas formas, ¿no cambia la frecuencia de corte con esas resistencias?


----------



## unmonje (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Gracias, de todas formas, ¿no cambia la frecuencia de corte con esas resistencias?


Practicamente no cambia, pero evita que explote todo tiempo despues por fatiga de materiales..Ahi te deje un apareamiento conceptual.
Si queres te cuento porque explota todo.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Si, por favor cuéntame por qué explota todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2022)

Si se desbalancea la carga de los capacitores en serie , uno de ellos recibirá mas tensión , si sobrepasa su propio umbral -> corto.

Por eso es vital el tema del divisor-equalizador de resistencias, que muy altas no sirven y muy bajas causan problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Si, por favor cuéntame por qué explota todo


Dos METROS fué lapidario y lo dejó mas que claro. La realidad cuántica, es mucho mas que la simple teoría.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 17, 2022)

Cómo me alegro de haberos preguntado.
Antes, Fogonazo me ha dicho que sería mejor una solución activa, un filtro activo. Tengo uno prestado, para unas pruebas que hice. Pues bien, me ha entrado el miedo en el cuerpo, con eso de que se puede romper el amplificador, que es nuevecito, y he llamado al que me ha dejado el filtro activo, para ver si me lo vende. Pues bien, me lo ha regalado.
Así que creo que me voy a dejar de capacitores y posibles desbalanceos, y le voy a poner mi nuevo filtro activo, por nivel bajo o rca. Os mando foto del filtro activo adjunta.
Gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Cómo me alegro de haberos preguntado.
> Antes, Fogonazo me ha dicho que sería mejor una solución activa, un filtro activo. Tengo uno prestado, para unas pruebas que hice. Pues bien, me ha entrado el miedo en el cuerpo, con eso de que se puede romper el amplificador, que es nuevecito, y he llamado al que me ha dejado el filtro activo, para ver si me lo vende. Pues bien, me lo ha regalado.
> Así que creo que me voy a dejar de capacitores y posibles desbalanceos, y le voy a poner mi nuevo filtro activo, por nivel bajo o rca. Os mando foto del filtro activo adjunta.
> Gracias a todos.


Lo que si podría dañar tu amplificador son los filtros del tipo "Bass Booster" que envían al amplificador un programa musical con contenido de bajos muchos db superior al al debido.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 18, 2022)

El bass booster lo estoy usando en este filtro activo, al 40% aproximadamente, a 60 Hz. La ganancia la tengo al 25%. La ganancia del amplificador está al 4 de 11. Decir que es un amplificador bastante potente, el rockford fosgate T1000-1BDCP, que anuncian casi 1300 watios rms a 2 ohmios. Tengo dos subwoofers Rockford P2D2-12, de 400 watios rms, doble bobina de 2 ohmios, puestas en serie, 4 ohmios cada uno, y en paralelo al amplificador, resultando en dos ohmios. Como es muy potente el amplificador para estos subwoofers, le tengo con la ganancia baja. Estoy haciendo el rodaje a los subwoofers, por lo que no les estoy dando mucha cera, me han dicho en la tienda que los primeros 15 días con calma. El filtro subsónico (el switch está en el amplificador) lo tengo encendido, ya que la caja es porteada.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 20, 2022)

A ver, una preguntita:
Voy a hacer un mando de volumen, con un potenciómetro logarítmico en tándem, de 10K Ohmios, y la caja es metálica. Si no recuerdo mal, la masa va a uno de los contactos laterales, el vivo de entrada, al otro contacto lateral y, la salida, al contacto central. Aquí viene el posible problema (me está ocurriendo con un mando de volumen que compré en amazon) que podría tener, y es que, al poner el mando justo en el centro, sale un ruido agudo. Se va al mover un poco el mando, tanto para disminuir el volumen, como para subirlo.
Por eso me voy a hacer yo el mando, pero no sé si funcionará, el soldar la masa al cuerpo metálico del potenciómetro. ¿Algo que le pueda añadir, que evite ese ruido?.
Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 21, 2022)

El ruido es una auto-oscilación, el por que, puede tener varios origenes, es posible que haciendo eso se solucione, pero no siempre.
Tenes que hacerlo y ver los resultados.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 21, 2022)

Hola Sergiot:
Pues sólo sale si uso el mando de volumen de amazon, bueno, los mandos, que tengo dos. La fuente es un pc. Si uso el volumen de windows, con el ratón, no ocurre. Compré los mandos de volumen por comodidad, para no andar con el ratón y encendiendo la pantalla, cada vez que quería variar el volumen.
A ver qué pasa cuando ponga el mando hecho por mi. De momento, he recibido hoy la caja metálica y el potenciómetro, a ver si me pongo con ello y lo monto.
Decir que es un equipo de car audio en casa. La masa de la señal de entrada del pc, la tengo aislada galvánicamente de la del resto del equipo, con unos mini-transformadores de audio, de impedancia 1-1, en caja metálica. Si no uso ese aislador, se produce un ruido molesto, que no se va bajando el volumen, solo con el aislador (y no al 100%, pero no es molesto). De la salida del aislador, va a un preamplificador de señal (line driver), del line driver uso unos conectores rca en Y, a un filtro activo, derivando tanto a entrada trasera, como a entrada de subwoofer, y del filtro activo a los amplificadores de medios/tweeters (el mismo ampli) y de los dos subwoofers.
Para alimentar el equipo de sonido, tengo dos alimentadores en paralelo de 100 amperios, estos se pueden poner así, por eso los compré. Los negativos del pc y del equipo de sonido son distintos, y hay diferencia de potencial entre ellos, ya me ha dado algún "calambre" tocar con el antebrazo sin querer una masa del rca del equipo de sonido y con la mano la masa de la entrada de sonido rca del pc.​Había pensado en unir ambos negativos de las alimentaciones, pero no me quiero quedar sin equipo y sin ordenador...​Si no funciona el mando, pues a seguir con el ratón, y el ruido que hay de fondo (con el mando de volumen de amazon se multiplica en la posición media), se va en cuanto pones cualquier pista de audio a no mucho volumen).​Como ya digo, sólo es por comodidad.​


----------



## sergiot (Jun 21, 2022)

conecta la fuente de pc a tierra, sino vas a tener mucho ruido por los armonicos que se generan por el filtro de linea de la misma fuente.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 21, 2022)

La fuente del pc está a tierra, por el enchufe. Y la instalación eléctrica de casa está bien (tierras). Los alimentadores del equipo de sonido son fuentes conmutadas. Pone en el chasis: "EMC power supply". Los dos alimentadores también están a tierra, a través de su enchufe.
La fuente del pc es de alta gama, es una corsair HX750i 


			https://www.pccomponentes.com/corsair-hx750i-750w-80-plus-platinum-modular
		

La tarjeta de sonido es dedicada (le da 100 patadas a la de la placa base): 


			https://www.pccomponentes.com/creative-sound-blaster-audigy-fx-v2-tarjeta-de-sonido-interna-pci-e
		

Creo que el problema es esa diferencia de potencial entre las dos masas de audio, del pc y del equipo de sonido. ¿Cómo se quita?, ni idea. Pero ya digo que no me atrevo a juntar negativos de alimentación del pc y del equipo de sonido. Prefiero el ruidito de marras.
He probado a poner otro aislador de masa de señal de sonido por rca, a la salida del line driver, y antes del filtro activo. El ruido apenas se oye. Al ser un elemento pasivo, hay cierta pérdida de señal, o sea, hay que subir más el volumen, para escucharlo igual. Lo que antes era el 20 de volumen, ahora es el 26. Pero no hay problema, hay hasta el 60 que no hay quien lo soporte, sin un buen dolor de oídos.
A ver si este fin de semana que viene monto el mando de volumen y va bien. Si no, pues a subir y bajar el volumen a base de ratón.
Gracias por tu ayuda, Sergiot.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 21, 2022)

Postdata: Se ve que había que desacoplar la masa de señal de audio también a la salida del preamplificador o line driver, además de a la entrada de señal, proveniente del pc. Por la razón que sea, ¿fuente de alimentación de cada elemento?, se generaba un loop de masa que, además, se amplificaba a cada paso que avanzaba, pues el line driver y el filtro activo amplifican. Este ruido generado no se quitaba bajando el volumen a cero. Ahora mismo es audible, pero muchísimo menos que antes, hay que acercarse al altavoz para oirlo. Antes se oía a 10 metros. Digamos que estaba cacharreando y me ha sonado la flauta, pura suerte, porque no tenía ni idea de por donde coger este problema.


----------



## Axel31 (Jun 30, 2022)

Hice el mando de volumen y funciona bien. Tuve que soldar la masa al cuerpo del potenciómetro, para evitar ruidos.
El otro ruido también lo he eliminado. Al final, he tenido que usar dos aisladores de masa de señal, uno a la entrada del line driver y otro a su salida. El poco ruido que aún sonaba lo he quitado con un filtro de alimentación de 12v, que alimenta el line driver y el filtro activo. Ahora sólo se oye un leve siseo.
Ha quedado asi: 
Salida de sonido del pc (cable jack a doble rca) a filtro aislador de masa de señal, de este al line driver, salida line driver a un segundo aislador de masa de señal. De segundo aislador de masa de señal a un cable rca derivador en Y. Un extremo a entrada trasera del filtro activo, el otro a la entrada de subwoofer del filtro activo. Salida trasera filtro activo, paso alto, regulada a 50 hertzios, a amplificador medios-agudos, puenteado a 2x350 w rms (ganancia ajustada) y a las dos cajas pa de 250 w rms.
Salida subwoofer del filtro activo, regulada a 100 Hertzios, bass boost al 60% a 60 Hertzios a amplificador graves, ganancia ajustada para 2 subwoofers de 400w rms 4 ohmios en paralelo, cada uno en una caja de 50 litros con slot port.
Adjunto foto del filtro de alimentación

El line driver, con su fuente smps, posible causa de los ruidos


Espero que esto le sirva a alguien. 
Decir que es un equipo de sonido car audio, montado en casa. La fuente son dos alimentadores kipus pl 100, en paralelo, son smps, emc. Cada una entrega 100 amperios, con regulación de voltaje entre 10,5 y 16 voltios. Yo lo tengo a 14,5 voltios. Estos alimentadores se pueden poner en paralelo, con un cable link y un selector master-slave en cada alimentador. El cable usado es de 21 mm2 de cobre, para car audio, un par de distribuidores de alimentación y de ahí a cada amplificador. Para alimentar line driver y filtro activo, he usado cable de 1,5 mm2, intercalando el filtro de alimentación.
Gracias a todos los que me han ayudado.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 1, 2022)

Muy bueno que lo hayas solucionado, pero para mi gusto no es algo que yo haría, y tengo mis dudas si todo eso de masa virtual no genera un recorte en la señal, pero sobre gustos no hay nada escrito, dice el dicho.
Sigo prefiriendo un buen amplificador que fue pensado para uso hogareño, con una fuente de alimentación que pesa 20kg, y no hace absolutamente nada de ruido ni soplido, ni te das cuenta que esta encendido.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 1, 2022)

Hola Sergio:
En mi caso, ya tenía el equipo casi completo. Sólo he tenido que comprar los alimentadores y los bafles pa, cuyos altavoces sustituí por  los míos. No hay recorte de señal y el soplido es mínimo. Sólo se oye sin música. Tiene muy buena calidad de sonido y mucha potencia.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 2, 2022)

He probado con otro line driver, de mucha más calidad y he comprado un aislador de masa de señal de más calidad. Este aislador que tengo es de amazon, y era para probar. El que he comprado cuesta el doble y es de marca, además de que el fabricante da los parámetros, como respuesta en frecuencia y el de amazon es nisu, ningún dato. Ahora que sé que necesito un aislador, pues ya he ido a por uno bueno.
Con este otro line driver, no necesito el segundo aislador. No hay ruido de fondo, más que un leve siseo. El ruido molesto lo metía el line driver anterior. Este nuevo es americano, marca audiocontrol, modelo matrix plus. 150 eurazos, pero lo valen. También se ha notado un aumento en la calidad de sonido.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Retomo este hilo, pero para otros altavoces que voy a montar, con lo que tengo por aquí guardado, por lo que podría sonar bien, o no tan bien.
Voy a hacerlos con una cajas que me encontré tiradas, y que están en buen estado. Tienen bass reflex trasero, las medidas 48 cm alto x 28 cm ancho x 25 cm fondo.  Lo que está mal son los altavoces. Los voy a quitar y cambiar por estos tweeters:








						SPL Audio System T 10x2 en Solocaraudio.
					

Supertweeters de compresión SPL Audio System. Potencia máxima 200 Watios. Comprar Supertweerters SPL Audio System T 10x2 en SoloCarAudio. Envío GRATIS en más de 1400 productos. Financiación.




					www.solocaraudio.com
				



y por estos medios:








						RK-84 - KIPUS
					

Mid-range 8″ (unidad) Imán de 30 oz. Cono de papel con amortiguación de tela. SPL: 92,8 dB. V(as): 11,8 litros.




					www.kipus.es
				



Voy a usar estos filtros pasivos (corte de frecuencia superior del medio y corte del tweeter a 4000 Hz):








						Beyma RFX-2 Outlet
					

Beyma RFX-2 Outlet PRECIO POR UNIDAD Filtro de 2 vías Potencia máxima: 300 W Potencia rms: 150W Frecuencia de cruce: 4000Hz Pendiente de atenuacion: 12db/o



					djmania.es
				



Cable de altavoces, de 1,5 mm2. 
En este caso, no dispongo de filtro activo, para el corte de frecuencia de 180 Hz para abajo. Lo que si he conseguido, y estoy a la espera de recibirlos ya pronto, son condensadores no polarizados, de 100 voltios, 47 microfaradios.
Mi intención es agrupar 5 condensadores de estos en paralelo, equivalente a 235 microfaradios, y ponerlos en serie con el filtro pasivo, a su entrada positiva, para crear un filtro paso alto, con corte a 170 Hz, este sería el corte inferior. No dispongo de bobinas, para mejorar la pendiente del filtro.
El amplificador es de 160 watios rms x 2.
¿Estaría bien así?. Cualquier sugerencia, la tendré en cuenta.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 20, 2022)

Hola, no estuve siguiendo mucho tu hilo pero, como lograrías realizar un pasa bajos, sólo con condensadores? O al menos eso entendí que querías hacer.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Mi intención es agrupar 5 condensadores de estos en paralelo, equivalente a 235 microfaradios, y ponerlos en serie con el filtro pasivo, a su entrada positiva, para crear un filtro paso alto, con corte a 170 Hz, este sería el corte inferior.


Paso alto, para el corte inferior del medio.
El paso bajo es el filtro pasivo beyma, que determina el corte superior


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Creo que hay un error, el grupo de 5 condensadores de 47 microfaradios, lo tengo que poner a la salida de woofer, del filtro pasivo, obviamente en serie, no a la entrada del filtro pasivo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2022)

En el foro hay varios temas que hablan de filtros pasivos para altavoces. Revisá ahí las configuraciones, parámetros y referencias a herramientas de cálculo en la web.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Ok. ¿Has hecho alguna vez unas cajas como las que voy a hacer yo?. O sea, cada cosa de un sitio diferente, sin cálculos de la caja... etc. Y si lo hiciste, ¿qué tal resultó?. Esto es un experimento, no quiero tirar esas cajas, puro entretenimiento, y para aprender del tema.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ok. ¿Has hecho alguna vez unas cajas como las que voy a hacer yo?. O sea, cada cosa de un sitio diferente, sin cálculos de la caja... etc. Y si lo hiciste, ¿qué tal resultó?. Esto es un experimento, no quiero tirar esas cajas, puro entretenimiento, y para aprender del tema.
> Saludos.


Yo tiendo a no trabajar con los ojos cerrados, así que si es un experimento al menos podrías aprovecharlo para aprender algo...


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tiendo a no trabajar con los ojos cerrados, así que si es un experimento al menos podrías aprovecharlo para aprender algo...


Si, esa es la intención. Cuando me lleguen los condensadores me pondré con ellos. A lo mejor quito los bafles de mi equipo y pongo estos, temporalmente, bajando la ganancia del amplificador de medios-agudos, para no quemarlos y así poder seleccionar, con el filtro activo, diferentes frecuencias de corte inferior, y escuchar el resultado directamente. ¿Puedo poner una frecuencia de corte inferior a la mínima del altavoz?. No demasiado alejada, o sea, el altavoz tiene como respuesta en frecuencia 180 Hz a 6500 Hz. Pues cortar a 141 Hz. ¿Rompes el altavoz?. Hablo de dejarlo con ese corte definitivamente, no por bajar la frecuencia durante la prueba.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 20, 2022)

Por lo visto seguimos tocando de oido... como minimo tenes que buscar la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante en cuestion y hacer el corte lo mas alejado posible de esa frecuencia, no es una cuestión de hacerlo donde uno quiere.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Resonance frequency : 84,8 Hz Según la web del fabricante. 141 Hz está alejado de esa frecuencia. La idea inicial es cortar a 170 Hz, pues es el valor que me da con los condensadores de que dispongo, y está rozando la frecuencia inferior de respuesta del altavoz (180 Hz). Pregunto si cortando a 141 Hz se rompería el altavoz, a la larga. ¿O no se notaría la variación de frecuencia a oído?. 40 Hz menos se deben notar. Solo son dudas, de alguien que está aprendiendo. Voy mirando en el buscador, también. Pero no creo que haya problema en haceros una pregunta, por tonta que os parezca a vosotros, para mi puede ser el salir de dudas.
Gracias por contestar y por la ayuda. Y por la paciencia.



sergiot dijo:


> Por lo visto seguimos tocando de oido... como minimo tenes que buscar la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante en cuestion y hacer el corte lo mas alejado posible de esa frecuencia, no es una cuestión de hacerlo donde uno quiere.


Pues, en parte, has acertado. Parte de este "experimento" que voy a hacer, consiste en hacer también ajustes a oído. Ya he hecho los cálculos de la frecuencia de corte inferior, para ese altavoz.  Pero me gusta probar más opciones eso si, no quiero que, a la larga, se deteriore el altavoz por una mala elección de la frecuencia de corte. Con este condensador en serie, el filtro paso alto tiene una pendiente de sólo 6dB/octava, por lo que reproducirá frecuencias más bajas, cada vez con menos intensidad. ¿Podría compensarlo aumentando la frecuencia de corte, de 170 Hz a 212 Hz?. Así los 180 Hz los reproducirá sin casi atenuación, y también aumentará la frecuencia mínima que reproduzca. ¿Cierto?. 170 Hz y 212 Hz porque es la frecuencia de corte que consigo agrupando los condensadores de que dispongo. Bueno, yo pregunto, si quieren ayudarme, gracias de antemano. Lo sé, no tengo casi idea del tema. Estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 20, 2022)

Si yo tengo un altavoz de medios, como el que voy a usar, en una caja, y lo cambio a otra caja diferente, digamos que lo paso de una de 10 litros, a una de 12 litros, ¿varía la respuesta en frecuencia del altavoz?. ¿Se ampliará la respuesta a unas frecuencias y se atenuarán otras, por el aumento del volumen?. Cuando monte los altavoces en las cajas que me encontré, si las cajas no les van bien, ¿cómo saberlo?. ¿Sonarán mal?, ¿excursionará el altavoz en exceso (aún con el corte de frecuencia inferior fijado justo en su frecuencia de respuesta)?. Este medio abarca poca frecuencia grave, 180 Hz. 
Podría cambiar algo, que varía muchos parámetros, como cerrar el tubo bass reflex trasero, y poner uno delantero de más diámetro, para que el aire se mueva mejor. Eso, en caso de que el aire a través del bass reflex produzca ruido, por ser demasiado estrecho. Tendría que leer cómo se calcula la frecuencia de resonancia del puerto, habrá que ver si sé calcular esa frecuencia, con la caja sin hacer cambios. También puedo elegir entre varias frecuencias de corte, cercanas a la inferior de respuesta. Por hacer, se pueden hacer mil pruebas. Yo, de momento, con mis pocos conocimientos, voy haciendo mis pruebas, leyendo todo lo que puedo en el foro, que hay información para leer durante años. Espero que no os importe responder a cuatro sencillas preguntas. 
Sé que en este foro trabajáis bien, sois gente seria y lo que estoy haciendo es una chapuza, juntando piezas y a ver qué sale. Pero os aseguro que para mi, es buena práctica, me surgen dudas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 20, 2022)

Perfecto. Disculpa si mal interprete.
Entonces te dejo un listado para lectura;

Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)

Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Divisor de Frecuencias (crossover)

Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

He estado leyendo un buen rato anoche, hasta tarde y esta mañana otro buen rato. Muchas preguntas han quedado contestadas, otras pues mi nivel no da para entender ciertas cosas, no se puede saber todo. Pero para tener nivel bajo del tema, me voy enterando de mucho de lo que voy leyendo. Por lo visto, he tenido mucha suerte, usando unos bafles que compré y cuyos altavoces, de mala calidad, quité y cambié por los que adquirí en una tienda de car audio, que son los medios-graves y tweeters que están montados ahora, de calidad media. Pues suenan bien, no distorsionan, los midbass dan de 50 hz, paso alto, corte con filtro activo, en adelante (4500 hz límite superior) y los tweeter tienen el corte a 12000 hz, con un condensador, y parece que se solapan, no se aprecia ningún vacío de frecuencias. O eso creo. Por lo que he leído, podría haber sido un desastre. Lo mismo con los subwoofers, las cajas son compradas aparte. A ver si tengo la misma suerte con los otros altavoces que voy a montar, en cuanto me lleguen los condensadores. Voy a ver si leo algo de los parámetros t/s de los altavoces, espero que no se me atraganten...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2022)

sergiot dijo:


> "Por lo visto seguimos tocando de oido... "


!Y nin tienes cualquer problema , despues de algun tienpo ouyndo musica a cientos Decibelios y pico NO se distingue mas nada !
!Es igual a beber un bueno viño , despues de muchas tazas cualquer cosa bebida tiene mismo gusto ,Jajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

No estoy sordo aún, es verdad que el otro día le di mucha caña, pero fue poco tiempo. Normalmente lo escucho a un nivel moderado. Daniel, eres un cachondo XD. Para ser un experimento, suena bien.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> No estoy sordo aún, es verdad que el otro día le di mucha caña, pero fue poco tiempo. Normalmente lo escucho a un nivel moderado. Daniel, eres un cachondo XD. Para ser un experimento, suena bien.


Nunca hablei que ustedes si queda sordo y si que quien escucha sonidos a muuuchos Decibelios acaba si quedando , ahora "si lo sonbrero le sirve"..................................
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Nunca hablei que ustedes si queda sordo y si que quien escucha sonidos a muuuchos Decibelios acaba si quedando , ahora si lo sonbrero le sirve...................................
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


No, en serio, normalmente a volumen moderado. Ese dia fue para probarlo. Quería ver hasta donde llegaba. Obviamente, si estuviera todos los días al nivel que alcanza este equipo, en cuatro días me quedo sordo. Por un par de horas, no pasa nada. Saludos.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

Parece que algo le pica a alguien, y no se puede rascar... XDXDXD


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2022)

Ummm , comentario poco favorable el tuyo , no se responde así a quienes se toman el trabajo de leerte , analizar y contestarte 

A vos te va a picar la cabeza cuando quedes 3/4 sordo y con tinitis . . .


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

Ha habido un comentario poco favorable hacia mi. Yo no me he metido con nadie, para merecer ese comentario. Además, no he dicho nada a nadie, si alguien se da por aludido, es problema suyo. No he faltado al respeto a nadie. No la tomes sólo conmigo. Más me ha dolido a mi, pues no me lo esperaba de el, le tengo mucho respeto, es muy inteligente y sabe muchísimo.
¿Qué es la tinitis? y no me voy a quedar sordo, solo hice una prueba para ver cómo sonaba. Os ha dado fuerte con que me voy a quedar sordo XD. Ha sido una chiquillada, el me ha faltado y yo he soltado una frase que parece que se la ha tomado a título personal.


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2022)

.


Tinitis está mal escrito, pero *ver esto* (haz click)



Salu2.-


P.D.: Te lo dice alguien que tiene el problema debido a otros motivos. Es parte de nuestra docencia hacia los millennials, centennials, etc


----------



## unmonje (Jul 21, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ha habido un comentario poco favorable hacia mi. Yo no me he metido con nadie, para merecer ese comentario. Además, no he dicho nada a nadie, si alguien se da por aludido, es problema suyo. No he faltado al respeto a nadie. No la tomes sólo conmigo. Más me ha dolido a mi, pues no me lo esperaba de el, le tengo mucho respeto, es muy inteligente y sabe muchísimo.
> ¿Qué es la tinitis? y no me voy a quedar sordo, solo hice una prueba para ver cómo sonaba. Os ha dado fuerte con que me voy a quedar sordo XD. Ha sido una chiquillada, el me ha faltado y yo he soltado una frase que parece que se la ha tomado a título personal.


El sistema auditivo humano trabaja  de manera diferencial.
Es decir que, en los primeros meses de vida, el sistema nervioso genera silencio molecular para que el individuo pueda saber cuando NO HAY SONIDO ALGUNO a su alrededor. Así podía cazar bichos cuando tenía hambre.
Luego, con el tiempo, ya sea por elemento quimicos, enfermedades o presión mecánica sobre el sistema auditivo, puede suceder que algunos o muchos capilares que flotan en el líquido auditivo se rompan...tanto los del oído izquierdo, como el derecho.
 Entonces, toda diferencia en los capilares el cerebro lo interpreta como un sonido, directamente proporcional a la diferencia. Si la diferencia es mucha, lo puede interpretar como 100.000 decibeles y es algo que no se cura porque la rutina de puesta a cero solo funciona en el feto.
Eso se llama TINITUS,  algunos afectados se han suicidado por no poder dormir junto a una fuente de ruido de 200k BELES que no se puede apagar mas que con una 9mm 🤣    Espero lo entienda y en lo sucesivo, cuide mas sus oídos que tan buen servicio el prestan.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

Yo ya lo he dicho, sólo fue una prueba puntual... no escucho la música a alto volumen, por norma general. Ese equipo suena muy bien a niveles razonables. No me voy a fastidiar los oídos, ni me los he fastidiado, ni se me ha ido la olla por altos decibelios, como ha dicho cierto compañero. En mi pueblo, eso es meterse con uno.
¿A qué ha venido tanto ataque?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 21, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Yo ya lo he dicho, sólo fue una prueba puntual... no escucho la música a alto volumen, por norma general. Ese equipo suena muy bien a niveles razonables. No me voy a fastidiar los oídos, ni me los he fastidiado, ni se me ha ido la olla por altos decibelios, como ha dicho cierto compañero. En mi pueblo, eso es meterse con uno.
> ¿A qué ha venido tanto ataque?


Nadie lo ataca.....
Respecto a lo que sucede en vuestro pueblo, bueno, éste no es vuestro pueblo, aquí un debate es solo eso, un debate y nada mas.    Es anecdótico. Relax !!! -> ver esto


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

Yo estoy muy tranquilo... a lo mejor no soy yo quien tiene que ver eso.
No creo haber faltado a nadie al respeto, soy muy preguntón y un poco pesado a veces, pero yo no falto ni he faltado a nadie al respeto. Sólo digo que, si a alguien le molesta algo de mi, pues que me lo diga y se aclara.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 21, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Yo estoy muy tranquilo... a lo mejor no soy yo quien tiene que ver eso


Tal vez esté usted en lo cierto,... pero también es anecdótico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2022)

Axel31 dijo:


> Ha habido un comentario poco favorable hacia mi. Yo no me he metido con nadie, para merecer ese comentario. Además, no he dicho nada a nadie, si alguien se da por aludido, es problema suyo. No he faltado al respeto a nadie. No la tomes sólo conmigo. Más me ha dolido a mi, pues no me lo esperaba de el, le tengo mucho respeto, es muy inteligente y sabe muchísimo.
> ¿Qué es la tinitis? y no me voy a quedar sordo, solo hice una prueba para ver cómo sonaba. Os ha dado fuerte con que me voy a quedar sordo XD. Ha sido una chiquillada, el me ha faltado y yo he soltado una frase que parece que se la ha tomado a título personal.



Cuando eso ocurre , en vez de convertir ésto en un cacareo , denuncias ese mensaje y los moderadores veremos que hacemos , es todo , sencillo.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 21, 2022)

Bueno, ha pasado, no iba a permitir que se rían de mi. Pues ya quedó, espero, como dice unmonje: una anécdota. Y espero que no vuelva a ocurrir. Encima que se ríen descaradamente de mi, me llevo la bronca...


----------

